# terrone/terù/terùn/terra



## ngp50

I know "terrone" is a derogatory term for southern italians and sicilians. Is there any comparable word southern italians use to describe northerners?


----------



## walnut

It's probably less derogatory, but "polentone" (from polenta = a thick corn mush) was quite popular until some years ago.

 Walnut


----------



## ngp50

Grazie mille.

Yes, we've spent some time in both the north and south and it's surprising how deep the rift is between the two regions. Even youngsters we know in the north use the term terrone as if that's just how things are.


----------



## walnut

What's interesting is that both "polentone" and "terrone" come from very simple words which refer to being poor: polenta, almost the only thing poor people from northern Italy used to eat, and "terra", soil/ground, which was where poor people from southern Italy used to work, the only thing they had. 

W.


----------



## DDT

I suggest not-natives shouldn't ever use both terms, which might sound very offensive

DDT


----------



## ngp50

The use of the terms, especially in the north, seem to be all pervasive, especially in Lombardia.


----------



## V52

ngp50 said:
			
		

> Grazie mille.
> 
> Yes, we've spent some time in both the north and south and it's surprising how deep the rift is between the two regions. Even youngsters we know in the north use the term terrone as if that's just how things are.



Yes you are right
this rift has a long story, maybe not  sticking with this forum, but anyway  to name southern people "terroni"  in a very rude way to name them, a demonstration of real "subculture" . By the way Lombardia is what it is nowadays,  thanks also to southern immigrants. But as I told you we  should have to talk about this on the cultural part of this forum


----------



## spero

a Neapolitan word for a Southener...what could be an equivalent in English?


----------



## london calling

spero said:


> a Neopolitan word for a Southener...what could be an equivalent in English?


 
Spero
"Terrun" isn't Neapolitan, it's a Northern Italian (derogatory) word for a Southern Italian. What do you mean by equivalent? Are you translating from Italian to English?

If you want something "English", you'd say _country bumpkin_ or _clod-hopper_ or something along those lines......Mind you, they don't seem to be as strong as _terrun_....

Jo


----------



## spero

Yes, I was looking for something in English.  You're right, they're not as strong...but this is definitely a start


----------



## london calling

spero said:


> Yes, I was looking for something in English. You're right, they're not as strong...but this is definitely a start


 

Sod-basher?

That, to me, seems ruder....... and it's in keeping with "terrone"...he who works the soil....


----------



## adrinalino

Ne siete sicuri?

Pensavo che terrun fosse piemontese (dialetto della zona nord-ovest) per qualcuno del sud, come terrone.

Ciao,

Adriano.


----------



## minoski

Ciao a tutti! Che io sappia _terùn _è milanese per dire "terrone". Anzi, di sicuro lo è, ma a quanto pare si dice anche in altre parti del nord.
Se il termine "_sod-basher_" ha le stesse implicazioni di significato, allora va bene, perchè "terrone" è anch'esso molto maleducato e offensivo se detto da un settentrionale a un meridionale (poi certo, a seconda del tono e del contesto può non esserlo così tanto, ma questo è un altro paio di maniche).
Ciao,

c.


----------



## london calling

adrinalino said:


> Ne siete sicuri?
> 
> Pensavo che terrun fosse piemontese (dialetto della zona nord-ovest) per qualcuno del sud, come terrone.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Adriano.


 
Sicure di cosa? Ho detto che _terrun_ (terrone) è un'espressione dell'Italia del nord per decrivere in maniera dispregiativa uno del sud, ed è quello che stai dicendo tu.


----------



## baldpate

You can also say "peasant", with a disparaging meaning.


----------



## Gregorius

spero said:


> a Neapolitan word for a Southener...what could be an equivalent in English?



*Hillbillly *is the closest you can come, but as London calling says, it's a common northen italian derogatory word for southeners due to a long time cultural differences. Since the exakt same cultural differences do not exist in any english speaking country, there is no exact matching english word for it.

The equivalently derogatorly charge word for southernes to use on northern italians are "*Polentoni*" which I think you all can see where it comes from.


----------



## london calling

Actually, a "hillbilly" would be a "montanaro/a" in this part of Italy (the South!) and to call someone a "montanaro" is definitely not a compliment, hence the question "Da quale montagna è sceso?" when faced with a "country bumpkin".

Whether or not a northern Italian would find "hillbilly" acceptable as a translation for _terrone_, I really don't know.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

DDT, 
I suggest non-natives should never use either termØ, ...


----------



## london calling

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> DDT,
> I suggest non-natives should never use either termØ, ...


Sono d'accordo (avrai visto i miei post precedenti...) e infatti non lo uso, se non per prendere in giro quel terrone di mio marito (che se lo dice da solo, a proposito)!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Whether or not a northern Italian would find "hillbilly" acceptable as a translation for _terrone_, I really don't know.


Put is this way: I'd never ever translate hillbilly (a  person from a mountainous  area of the US who has a simple way of life and is considered to be  slightly stupid by people living in towns and cities) as terrone.
Terrone doesn't in any way imply that that person is stupid.
It simply means he comes from Southern Italy (or as some people would say, he doesn't come from Northern Italy)


----------



## arthurlee

Premettendo che mi sembra sempre un po' insensato cercare di tradurre termini come "pizza", "yakuza", "baguette" eccetera, penso comunque che "*redneck*" potrebbe avvicinarsi maggiormente, per etimologia e connotazioni varie, alla sfumatura che la parola "terrone" di solito suscita e intende veicolare... Che ne dite?

(Cito da Wikpedia: il termine "*redneck* viene utilizzato in modo dispregiativo" per indicare "un abitante degli *stati meridionali* (...) degli Stati Uniti d'America (...)  La traduzione letterale di redneck è "collo rosso", ad indicare la nuca scottata dall'esposizione al sole dovuta al *lavoro nei campi* ai quali i rednecks sono generalmente sottoposti". Meridione e contatto con la terra... direi che ci siamo, no? )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

arthurlee said:


> Premettendo che mi sembra sempre un po' insensato cercare di tradurre termini come "pizza", "yakuza", "baguette" eccetera, penso comunque che "*redneck*" potrebbe avvicinarsi maggiormente, per etimologia e connotazioni varie, alla sfumatura che la parola "terrone" di solito suscita e intende veicolare... Che ne dite?
> 
> (Cito da Wikpedia: il termine "*redneck* viene utilizzato in modo dispregiativo" per indicare "un abitante degli *stati meridionali* (...) degli Stati Uniti d'America (...)  La traduzione letterale di redneck è "collo rosso", ad indicare la nuca scottata dall'esposizione al sole dovuta al *lavoro nei campi* ai quali i rednecks sono generalmente sottoposti". Meridione e contatto con la terra... direi che ci siamo, no? )


Non sono convinto.
Un nobile napoletano che non ha mai lavorato un minuto nei campi in vita sua, colto, intelligente e di pelle chiara (non bruciata dal sole) sarebbe comunque un "terrone".
Non esiste una traduzione, secondo me.


----------



## Blackman

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non sono convinto.
> Un nobile napoletano che non ha mai lavorato un minuto nei campi in vita sua, colto, intelligente e di pelle chiara (non bruciata dal sole) sarebbe comunque un "terrone".
> Non esiste una traduzione, secondo me.


 
Concordo con Paul. Non ha nessuna connotazione particolare, serve solo ad indicare tutti quelli che vivono o provengono al di sotto di una certa linea geografica ( che molti intendono dal Po in giù...). 
Per inciso, quelli del Nord, lombardi in particolare, vengono anche chiamati _mangianebbia_.


----------



## silver frog

I don't think there's an equivalent in English. 

Terrone/terùn isn't just a disparaging term for a uncouth person such as "yokel" or "hillbilly" are. Terrone has a strong geographical and ethnic connotation - it's any Italian who isn't originally from Northern Italy, and it stresses that his/her main fault is precisely that of not being "northern". That's the essence of the term in Italian. It's a very specific and very, very strong term - it's racist, it's an ethnic slurl. 

Bear in mind that until one hundred and a half years ago Italy didn't exist as a single political unit. The northern and southern parts of the country had much different cultures and where influenced by different foreign powers. That's why many Italians perceive "northerns" and "southerns" as almost two different races. 

(I'm just pointing out some facts of the Italian society)


----------



## falco1962

I agree with Silver Frog. Terrone is the word used to define people who came from Southern Italy during the emigration to the North. The ethimology here seems to suggest an origin from Terra (earth-ground-countryard) but isn't very clear. Anyway the word Terrone became soon an offensive way to define people from South Italy.
Nowadays the definition has changed again, the meaning could be milder and even used for jokes sometimes but..better watch out: there is still racism around...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It is similar to cracker or honky (US), paddy (IR), or pommy.
It's either a racial offence, when said by a northerner to southerner or a not too nice term to identify people from the South (when used among northerners only).


----------



## federicoft

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non sono convinto.
> Un nobile napoletano che non ha mai lavorato un minuto nei campi in vita sua, colto, intelligente e di pelle chiara (non bruciata dal sole) sarebbe comunque un "terrone".
> Non esiste una traduzione, secondo me.



Senza contare il fatto che una cosa è un termine utilizzato per indicare gli abitanti del Sud Italia, un'altra un termine per indicare gli abitanti del Sud degli Stati Uniti.

Il termine è semplicemente intraducibile per il contesto in cui è usato e le sue connotazioni culturali. Qui si può senza dubbio spiegarne il significato. Si possono certamente trovare termini analoghi (ma non equivalenti). Ma non si può tradurre.


----------



## Girino

This discussion is interesting to me. Would some someone from the south ever call another person from the south a terrone, or is this term used only by people from the north to identify people from the south?


----------



## silver frog

Girino said:


> This discussion is interesting to me. Would some someone from the south ever call another person from the south a terrone, or is this term used only by people from the north to identify people from the south?



Only in jest, as a "friendly insult" (but it's rare). It's typically something that a person from the north may call a person from the south.

In a fit of self-mockery, a person from the south can jocularly call himself/herself terrone (or the milder, diminutive form, terroncello), especially if he/she lives in the north (and only if talking with close friends, again a "friendly insult" but directed at oneself) but it is rare and it still hints at the fact the word is perceived as a strong insult when used by a person from the north. It's somewhat a taboo word.

A bit like the N word when used by Caucasians and when used by African-Americans.

Incidentally, the reason why it is perceived so negatively (I'm pointing this out only because this nuance of meaning is probably is not apparent to non-Italians) is because the definition of "terrone" is associated with a remarkably negative stereotype, in particular that of being "dishonest" and "lazy", a parasite. 

The term has no specific intellectual connotations (stupid or intelligent - at most the only connotation it has in this sense is that of "cunning, deceiving"), nor connotations of refined / unrefined. A "terrone" can be rich or poor, clever or stupid, illiterate or educated - it makes no difference.

I hope it's clearer now why this expression is perceived as so aggravating and foreigners should be very careful before using it (if ever!).


----------



## arthurlee

federicoft said:


> Il termine è semplicemente intraducibile per il contesto in cui è usato e le sue connotazioni culturali. Qui si può senza dubbio spiegarne il significato. Si possono certamente trovare termini analoghi (ma non equivalenti). Ma non si può tradurre.



Ma io sono completamente d'accordo. 
Infatti avevo premesso che trovavo insensato cercare di "tradurre" la parola <terrone>... stavo solo suggerendo un termine inglese analogo che, a livello connotativo e non denotativo, potesse avvicinarsi in qualche modo al significato veicolato dal termine italiano. Sul fatto che sia intraducibile non c'è alcun dubbio.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Un nobile napoletano che non ha mai lavorato un minuto nei campi in vita sua, colto, intelligente e di pelle chiara (non bruciata dal sole) sarebbe comunque un "terrone".


Certamente. Ciò nulla toglie all'etimologia del termine, che resta molto simile a quella di "redneck". (E del resto si potrebbe chiamare comunque "polentone" un colto nobile veneto che non ha mai mangiato altro che caviale e tartufo... )




Blackman said:


> Concordo con Paul. Non ha nessuna connotazione particolare, serve solo ad indicare tutti quelli che vivono o provengono al di sotto di una certa linea geografica ( che molti intendono dal Po in giù...)


Su questo invece non sono d'accordo. Di "connotazioni particolari", _terrone_ ne ha eccome! Vedi ad esempio Wikipedia:

"_La voce si diffuse dai grandi centri urbani dell'Italia settentrionale *con connotazione spesso fortemente spregiativa e ingiuriosa* e, come altri termini della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti (villano, contadino, burino e cafone) stava per indicare "servo della gleba" e "bracciante agricolo" ed era riferita agli immigrati del meridione. Gli immigrati venivano quindi considerati, sia pure a livello di folklore, quasi dei contadini sottosviluppati_"
(...) 
Oggi vengono spesso "_associati a questo epiteto *caratteristiche personali negative, tra le quali ignoranza, scarsa voglia di lavorare, disprezzo di alcune norme igieniche e soprattutto civiche*. Analogamente, soprattutto in alcune accezioni gergali, il termine ha sempre più assunto il *significato di "persona rozza" ovvero priva di gusto nel vestire, inelegante e pacchiana, dai modi inurbani e maleducata*, restando un insulto finalizzato a chiari intenti discriminatori_",
(...)
tant'è che la Cassazione "_ha ufficialmente riconosciuto che tale termine ha un'accezione offensiva, confermando una sentenza del Giudice di Pace di Savona e confermando che la persona che l'aveva pronunciata dovesse risarcire la persona offesa dei danni morali_".

Certo un termine da maneggiare con molta cura...


----------



## Blackman

> Su questo invece non sono d'accordo. Di "connotazioni particolari", _terrone_ ne ha eccome! Vedi ad esempio Wikipedia:
> 
> "_La voce si diffuse dai grandi centri urbani dell'Italia settentrionale *con connotazione spesso fortemente spregiativa e ingiuriosa* e, come altri termini della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti (villano, contadino, burino e cafone) stava per indicare "servo della gleba" e "bracciante agricolo" ed era riferita agli immigrati del meridione. Gli immigrati venivano quindi considerati, sia pure a livello di folklore, quasi dei contadini sottosviluppati_"
> (...)
> Oggi vengono spesso "_associati a questo epiteto *caratteristiche personali negative, tra le quali ignoranza, scarsa voglia di lavorare, disprezzo di alcune norme igieniche e soprattutto civiche*. Analogamente, soprattutto in alcune accezioni gergali, il termine ha sempre più assunto il *significato di "persona rozza" ovvero priva di gusto nel vestire, inelegante e pacchiana, dai modi inurbani e maleducata*, restando un insulto finalizzato a chiari intenti discriminatori_",
> (...)
> tant'è che la Cassazione "_ha ufficialmente riconosciuto che tale termine ha un'accezione offensiva, confermando una sentenza del Giudice di Pace di Savona e confermando che la persona che l'aveva pronunciata dovesse risarcire la persona offesa dei danni morali_".
> 
> Certo un termine da maneggiare con molta cura...



Non v'e' dubbio che ad una attenta analisi socio-linguistica il termine contiene significati profondi ed offensivi. Ma chi lo utilizza non si perde in certe finezze semantiche, non si preoccupa di verificare la definizione che ne da' la Cassazione. Alla minima variazione di accento, ecco, un terrone.


----------



## Zuerileu

arthurlee said:


> Premettendo che mi sembra sempre un po' insensato cercare di tradurre termini come "pizza", "yakuza", "baguette" eccetera, penso comunque che "*redneck*" potrebbe avvicinarsi maggiormente, per etimologia e connotazioni varie, alla sfumatura che la parola "terrone" di solito suscita e intende veicolare... Che ne dite?
> 
> (Cito da Wikpedia: il termine "*redneck* viene utilizzato in modo dispregiativo" per indicare "un abitante degli *stati meridionali* (...) degli Stati Uniti d'America (...) La traduzione letterale di redneck è "collo rosso", ad indicare la nuca scottata dall'esposizione al sole dovuta al *lavoro nei campi* ai quali i rednecks sono generalmente sottoposti". Meridione e contatto con la terra... direi che ci siamo, no? )


 
Secondo me il "Redneck" è la parola che come significato dispreggiativo si avvicina di più al nostro "terrone". Che dovrebbe più meno significare - in modo dispreggiativo, una persone che comunque lavora la terra (oltre che d'origine meridionale).
Poi una parola esatta non esiste. Come voler tradurre letteralmente in italiano "Asshole"....dicasi "Stronzo".


----------



## silver frog

Zuerileu said:


> Secondo me il "Redneck" è la parola che come significato dispreggiativo si avvicina di più al nostro "terrone". Che dovrebbe più meno significare - in modo dispreggiativo, una persone che comunque lavora la terra (oltre che d'origine meridionale).



Però "redneck" ha altre connotazioni specifiche che "terrone" non ha, e viceversa.

Quando si parla di redneck in inglese si parla di una persona come di un rozzone, razzista e bigotto. 
Nella definizione di terrone non ci sono queste caratteristiche.
Per contro, alcune caratteristiche negative attribuite al terrone (pigro, disonesto, etc) sono in antitesi con lo stereotipo del redneck, che viene descritto come uno sgobbone e un ingenuo.

Quindi non vedo proprio l'analogia, se non nel fatto che sono entrambi stereotipi usati per ridicolizzare "gli altri".


----------



## Anakis

spero said:


> a Neapolitan word for a Southener...what could be an equivalent in English?



Wop


----------



## london calling

Anakis said:


> Wop


No, that means Italian (from anywhere in Italy). Apparently it comes from the AE pronunciation of the Neapolitan word "guappo". But it's definitely derogatory!


----------



## Odysseus54

silver frog said:


> Però "redneck" ha altre connotazioni specifiche che "terrone" non ha, e viceversa.
> 
> Quando si parla di redneck in inglese si parla di una persona come di un rozzone, razzista e bigotto.
> Nella definizione di terrone non ci sono queste caratteristiche.
> Per contro, alcune caratteristiche negative attribuite al terrone (pigro, disonesto, etc) sono in antitesi con lo stereotipo del redneck, che viene descritto come uno sgobbone e un ingenuo.
> 
> Quindi non vedo proprio l'analogia, se non nel fatto che sono entrambi stereotipi usati per ridicolizzare "gli altri".



Concordo - le qualita' del 'redneck' ricordano di piu' quelle attribuite alle campagne e valli del Centro-Nord, che quelle attribuite alla Magna Grecia.



arthurlee said:


> Premettendo che mi sembra sempre un po' insensato cercare di tradurre termini come "pizza", "yakuza", "baguette" eccetera, penso comunque che "*redneck*" potrebbe avvicinarsi maggiormente, per etimologia e connotazioni varie, alla sfumatura che la parola "terrone" di solito suscita e intende veicolare... Che ne dite?
> 
> (Cito da Wikpedia: il termine "*redneck* viene utilizzato in modo dispregiativo" per indicare "un abitante degli *stati meridionali* (...) degli Stati Uniti d'America (...)  La traduzione letterale di redneck è "collo rosso", ad indicare la nuca scottata dall'esposizione al sole dovuta al *lavoro nei campi* ai quali i rednecks sono generalmente sottoposti". Meridione e contatto con la terra... direi che ci siamo, no? )



Rednecks are :

- Large individuals generally of Scottish/Irish descent
- Love to fish, hunt , drink beer and raise hell.
- Make good soldiers.
- Are supposed to be bigots.
- Are supposed to be fiercely anti-intellectual.
- Love to work hard and party hard.
- Generally monogamous and family-oriented.
- Carry a shotgun in their pick-up truck.
- Very loyal to their kinsmen and friends.

If you watch the movie 'Next of kin' or 'Roadhouse' with the late Patrick Swayze, you'll get the idea.

'Terrone' is more about 'Toto', Peppino e la malafemmena'.


----------



## emmeci

Secondo me la parola terrone allude al colore della pelle.
Cioè, scura come la terra.


----------



## abenr

Paulfromitaly said:


> Put is this way: I'd never ever translate hillbilly (a  person from a mountainous  area of the US who has a simple way of life and is considered to be  slightly stupid by people living in towns and cities) as terrone.
> Terrone doesn't in any way imply that that person is stupid.
> It simply means he comes from Southern Italy (or as some people would say, he doesn't come from Northern Italy)



As derogatory as hillbilly may be, I've never attributed stupidity to the class.  Hillbilly is definitely not as derogatory as terrone in any case.

Abenr


----------



## shardaneng

Secondo me il termine "bridge and tunnel" si può avvicinare al termine "terrone".


----------



## Odysseus54

shardaneng said:


> Secondo me il termine "bridge and tunnel" si può avvicinare al termine "terrone".




Mai sentito - l'ho cercato e l'ho trovato, ma secondo me si avvicina, eventualmente, di piu' a termini tipo 'truzzo', 'tamarro', 'coatto' ecc. , piu' 'metropolitani' e 'moderni' di 'terrone', che e' un termine tradizionale/popolare , e utilizzato dai peggiori tamarri delle valli subalpine, piu' che dai metropoliti della Milano all'interno della cerchia dei Navigli.

Credo che una traducibilita' diretta non la trovi - per capire cosa vuol dire terrone devi capire talmente tanto dell'Italia che a quel punto probabilmente sai gia' l'italiano.  A meno di non accontentarsi di qualcosa di meno idiomatico e descrittivo tipo " ignorant Southern scum " o simili.

Ho provato a spiegare la cosa a mia moglie e non e' riuscita a pensare a niente che si avvicini nemmeno lontanamente.


----------



## i64

In Inghilterra c'è una divisione economica e culturale fra il nord e il sud, magari meno ovvia di quella italiana. Da noi si riferisce ogni tanto in modo offensivo alla gente del nord come "Northern monkeys" perché sono di solito visti come burini. Quelli del sud vengono chiamati "Southern fairies" nel senso fifone, snob, debole ecc.
Tuttavia direi che una traduzione efficace per terrone sarebbe "dirty southerner", si dice anche da noi sia per il nord che il sud (dirty northerner) e secondo me rende bene quell'idea di usare proprio la provenienza di qualcuno come insulto, anche se sono puliti, essere dal nord/sud ti rende sporco! È anche abbastanza forte come insulto, come vedo con l'usanza di terrone.


----------

